# Raptors 2012 Contest Journal!



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Ok some of you will already know that a portion of the UKM members are going head from Jan 1st to March 31st. This is my journal to cover all of my progress over that time, i'm head to head with Will-UK and it looks like he's gonna be a tough opponent, he's experienced, already in good shape and to top it off he's out of work for the next few months so he'll have plenty of time to "try" and whoop my ass. Anyway i'll explain where i'm at; I got in to pretty good shape this summer but as usual i lacked discipline and once i reached a point where i felt and looked good my entire diet / training regime went out of the window and i had a few months off the bodybuilding diet and also off the gym, i pretty much just got pissed and had a great time with friends. For over a year i was living in Spain and believe me it's bloody hard to focus on training and diet when you know for a fact that all your mates are out having an ace time drinking and meeting girls in clubs that people pay to go on holiday to.

Anyway i'm back now and over the past few weeks i have been back in the gym getting back in to it all, i've been lucky that i've not lost much size in my time off, however i have gained a considerable amount of fat and i think i'm currently at about 20% bf (this is what the machine says) O_O My current weight is 100kg / 15 stone 10lbs and in the next 12 weeks my aim is to lose about 20lbs which will bring me down to 91kg / 14 stone 4, and depending on how my body is looking i may go even lighter but we'll see how i look when i get there, there would be no point in cutting more off if i am looking good at that weight. Now here's the part that will interest most of you because it's not that often done; as i lose body fat i will obviously be getting more vascular but i also intend on gaining muscle size in the same process, people say time and time again that it's not possible but with the right diet manipulation it can actually be done, the drugs i'll be using will help this process too which i'll get on to shortly.

Right now here's my plans; for me diet literally is 90% of it and i plan on running a TKD (timed keto diet) which means i'll be mostly on a ketogenic diet (just protein and fats) with the exception of eating carbs around the workout, i plan to have 50 grams of carbs pre workout and 50 grams of carbs post workout. About 30 mins after the final carbs i will shoot around 3iu of Insulin to force the remaining glucose in to the muscle and also bring my Blood Glucose back down, thus bringing me back in to fat burn mode. So to simplify; about 20 hours of my day my blood glucose will be low and i will be burning fat and for about 4 hours of the day i'll be highly anabolic and hopefully gaining muscle, i doubt the insulin will store any fat from the carbs as it's just 100g around a time where my muscles will be starving for glucose and will soak them up like a sponge. If 100g is in fact too much i may reduce to 50g and as time goes on i may reduce them to zero carbs (i will be having 24 hours of cheat food and alcohol every weekend)

Apart from diet here are my other plans:

Morning Cardio - I'll be starting with just 20 mins 4x a week (will increase)

AAS Base - keeping it kinda sensible with around 1000mg of Test & Tren

AAS Orals - 100mg Winstrol ed (may change to Var or Tbol if i get joint pain)

HGH - I plan to shoot 5iu ed and if it's a cardio day i'll shoot pre cardio

Insulin - Will be using a short amount as explained to lower blood glucose.

So it's full steam ahead, i know i can do this and New Year is the perfect time for me to knuckle down - Any questions feel free to ask.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

good lcuk fella

subbed


----------



## dr gonzo (Oct 8, 2011)

Good luck m8 subbed :thumbup1:


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Good luck mate, I'll keep an eye on your progress for ideas for a future cycle.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Cheers guys my other journal has been pretty dead recently as i moved back to england and a lot to sort out and hardly trained.

This one won't be like that as everything is sorted now, i'll have my 1st set of progress pics up in the last week of January

:thumbup1:


----------



## Muscle (Oct 10, 2010)

You're in pretty good shape for being off diet/gym for a few months! Good luck.

Subbed


----------



## xkrdan (Aug 1, 2011)

id say your less than 20% matey AND Good Luck


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Muscle said:


> You're in pretty good shape for being off diet/gym for a few months! Good luck.
> 
> Subbed


Thanks i'm blessed in the fact i don't lose too much muscle, but i do gain fat very very easily -.-



xkrdan said:


> id say your less than 20% matey AND Good Luck


Well tbh mate i must be at least 18% as my Av is me at 15% and i had abs that were much more visible there

I know that the bf% electro measuring machines are pretty crap but i'm actually fatter than i look in the pics


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

I won't subscribe cause it won't last  * still would though x


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Good luck fella. Will keep an eye on this


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Tommy10 said:


> I won't subscribe cause it won't last  * still would though x


Lol you'll see, i have actually made some good progress over the years, it's just not slipping up which is the issue -.-



robc1985 said:


> Good luck fella. Will keep an eye on this


Cheers mate, there will be some interesting stuff in this one, recipes and stuff too like the others :thumbup1:


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

Good luck buddy. Will be reading with interest.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

I love you.

I also want you in bed, me and you double team a lovely lady.

Bromance <3


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

mikep81 said:


> Good luck buddy. Will be reading with interest.


Cheers mate, hope people enjoy it



MXD said:


> I love you.
> 
> I also want you in bed, me and you double team a lovely lady.
> 
> Bromance <3


Shhh keep our outside lives off of UKM :lol:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Good luck brother, big things for us all this coming year.


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

good luck mate ill sub this and try and keep an eye on things


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Good luck mate. I'm sure you can do it, got confidence in you  x


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

People don't have ace times and chat up girls in Manchester???

Bllx, Better change stag do venue then:rolleye:

Any bets this time Raptor? 

Its not a sin to enjoy going out and having a great time over

being dedicated to diet and training.

I'm an old fvcker now but dare say in my 20's wouldn't of had

the will power I hold today.

Maybe you could run some bromide with all the AAS, might make

you wanna stay in :lol:

Good luck this time mate.


----------



## GShock (May 1, 2011)

Good luck.....subbed


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Raptor i didnt realise you and Fatstuff had the same chin mate !!!!


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

should be an interesting few weeks lol.

good luck.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Have noticed that GH seems to be the rage round these parts, nobody bothered

about the Desperate Dan look (large forehead, large cheekbones, big chin) that

it can be associated with it, I know a few it seems to have affected and they are

only recreational trainers.

Funny thing is they don't notice, or pretend not to?? Any thoughts?

Plus its fecking expensive!!!!!!


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

Good luck bro


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

all the best... subbed


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

tel3563 said:


> People don't have ace times and chat up girls in Manchester???
> 
> Bllx, Better change stag do venue then:rolleye:
> 
> ...


Oh Manchester is ace mate, but it's a bit different from beach bars and girls walking about in Bikinis

And i think now i'm back home i am used to being here so it's much easier to not get pissed if you know what i mean



tel3563 said:


> Have noticed that GH seems to be the rage round these parts, nobody bothered
> 
> about the Desperate Dan look (large forehead, large cheekbones, big chin) that
> 
> ...


Well i certainly don't want a big jaw and forehead like frankenstein.. i have used HGH for a 12 week cycle in the past and i never got that. I have intended to use a few times but not done it properly, this time i intend to use for at least 12 weeks where i should see some results from it, maybe use for longer like most suggest. But if i were to get any sides where it fcuks my face up i'll be stopping usage with immediate effect


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Subbed mate.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> Raptor i didnt realise you and Fatstuff had the same chin mate !!!!


Thats rich coming from the man who had the idea of the New Year Contests and then backed out :lol:


----------



## Bamse (Feb 5, 2011)

When did you move back?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Raptor said:


> Thats rich coming from the man who had the idea of the New Year Contests and then backed out :lol:


i havent backed out you fcukin desperate dan chinned cnut , im cutting for 9 weeks


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

good luck fella x x


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Bamse said:


> When did you move back?


About 6 weeks ago mate, just got bored of spain in the end and wanted my friends and family



flinty90 said:


> i havent backed out you fcukin desperate dan chinned cnut , im cutting for 9 weeks


Lol but who against though? And i thought you couldn't cut because you was working away :lol:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

flinty90 said:


> i havent backed out you *fcukin desperate dan chinned cnut* , im cutting for 9 weeks


Thought you never got sides from GH :rolleye:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Raptor said:


> About 6 weeks ago mate, just got bored of spain in the end and wanted my friends and family
> 
> Lol but who against though? *And i thought you couldn't cut because you was working away* :lol:


No mate i cant train like i wanted to cos of working away, i can cut though but initially that wasnt my plan is was to continue to build until end of march, now work has kicked up i will have to use the time away from gym to cut mate !!!

im not sure who im up against pal but he is in my journal mate i will dig his name out bro XX


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

tel3563 said:


> Thought you never got sides from GH :rolleye:


Ha i can have a shave though 

And i know what you mean about HGH, in fact there are a few people i know who have got bigger noses, foreheads, chins etc. But i'm sure that this is from big doses, considering i've ran it before for 12 weeks with no probs i can't see any of these things happening in that same time... hope not anyway


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> No mate i cant train like i wanted to cos of working away, i can cut though but initially that wasnt my plan is was to continue to build until end of march, now work has kicked up i will have to use the time away from gym to cut mate !!!
> 
> im not sure who im up against pal but he is in my journal mate i will dig his name out bro XX


Ah i thought you were hiding away from any competition, thats ok then  xx


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Raptor said:


> Ha i can have a shave though
> 
> And i know what you mean about HGH, in fact there are a few people i know who have got bigger noses, foreheads, chins etc. But i'm sure that this is from big doses, considering i've *ran it before for 12 weeks with no probs *i can't see any of these things happening in that same time... hope not anyway


Well apart from your massive buzz lightyear chin pmsl X


----------



## Bamse (Feb 5, 2011)

Raptor said:


> About 6 weeks ago mate, just got bored of spain in the end and wanted my friends and family


So it wasn't the lovely weather that lured you back then.


----------



## HVYDUTY100 (Sep 4, 2010)

I'll check in on this mate should be good to see your progress.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Bamse said:


> So it wasn't the lovely weather that lured you back then.


Certainly not, a girl i know in spain just put this as her Facebook status:

"sunbathing on the 31 of december, loving life."

Bitch


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

HVYDUTY100 said:


> I'll check in on this mate should be good to see your progress.


Cheers mate


----------



## dr gonzo (Oct 8, 2011)

Hav you started your training yet mate ?


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

dr gonzo said:


> Hav you started your training yet mate ?


Did chest and triceps yesterday, last week i did everything but chest and triceps so i kinda evened it out

Looking forward to giving it full steam ahead in the new year :thumbup1:


----------



## dr gonzo (Oct 8, 2011)

Raptor said:


> Did chest and triceps yesterday, last week i did everything but chest and triceps so i kinda evened it out
> 
> Looking forward to giving it full steam ahead in the new year :thumbup1:


 Ah youve aready started haha. I start monday mate gna go for it !! Good luck


----------



## Kamwe kuacha (Jun 19, 2011)

Good luck buddy!! Subscribed!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Good luck with this mate. Lol at the hgh sides comments. In reality this isn't reall going to happen unless using very high doses surely...


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Ahh first ever contest diet... The first one is the worst by miles!!

Plus however much fat you think you need to lose, double it! You're always alot fatter than you expect!


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Good luck mate,you are a decent build already:thumb:


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Il keep an eye on this honey  Looking good already but keep on going x


----------



## fullyloaded (May 23, 2011)

sounds like a good plan you have here, and by the looks have a good foundation to build on.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Good luck with this mate. Lol at the hgh sides comments. In reality this isn't reall going to happen unless using very high doses surely...


Yes thats what i was thinking mate, can't see 5iu doing any of the mentioned side effects, i know many who have used safely



DB said:


> Ahh first ever contest diet... The first one is the worst by miles!!
> 
> Plus however much fat you think you need to lose, double it! You're always alot fatter than you expect!


Yeah luckily it isn't a 'proper contest' just one with Will-UK on here, but i'll still be trying hard



luther1 said:


> Good luck mate,you are a decent build already:thumb:


Cheers mate defo need to get leaner tho



misshayley said:


> Il keep an eye on this honey  Looking good already but keep on going x


Thanks, yeah new year is my time to focus, just gotta finish this pizza off from yesterday haha x


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Right... My new years hangover is going and the gym is back open tomorrow, time to make some serious progress!


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Fasted morning cardio done, meal 1 will be mackerel and 2 small chicken skewers with a bit of olive oil. Was just shopping in waitrose and i can feel that shooting that slin yesterday evening has got my blood glucose right down already. Mainly because i felt like i wanted to collapse and be sick at the same time - gotta love ketosis.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Today went really well, smashed chest and tri's and was that fcuked after my triceps were failing trying to open a door lol!

I feel focused and back on track, and i actually look different to how i did 24 hours ago, it's amazing what diet can do.

Talking about diet, what shall i have for my final meal, rump steak with butter and pepper and salt or salmon in parsley butter and lemon?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Steak all the way mate...


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Milky said:


> Steak all the way mate...


Yeah and since i'm on Keto it's ok to cover it in some butter and salt and pepper and get it sizzling away

Did you end up trying your slin today, how did it go? I have started using mine too from today too, a Humalog pen


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Raptor said:


> Yeah and since i'm on Keto it's ok to cover it in some butter and salt and pepper and get it sizzling away
> 
> Did you end up trying your slin today, how did it go? I have started using mine too from today too, a Humalog pen


No mate, diet been crap today and wanted to be sure...


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Milky said:


> No mate, diet been crap today and wanted to be sure...


Yeah i used mine after my final carbs, had 5iu slin to push my blood glucose back down and now i'll have protein and fats

I will be trying to avoid fats around the time i have my Pre & Post workout carbs as it can cause fat gain


----------



## Brutal1 (Jan 25, 2011)

Good luck with this one mate, Im subbed would be interesting to see what your routines and weights are like?


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Brutal1 said:


> Good luck with this one mate, Im subbed would be interesting to see what your routines and weights are like?


Today i did just Chest & Tri's, i very rarely stick to an exact routine but i'll explain today.

Stated off warming up on the chest press machine and tricep extension machine and then did some flat bench, i've been out the gym for a couple of months so was only pushing 110kg, my previous best is 140kg but it may take me a while to get to that, after about 5 sets i then did some seated dumbbell tricep press, 35kg was feeling heavy today. After about 5 sets i then went to chest press machine again and then tricep extension machine. So today was a pretty basic workout but it certainly did the job and was pretty intense considering my muscles have not had much use recently.

I tend to mix things up, some people will include every movement in with each workout but i may include more dumbbell press next week and a bit less of something else. I've never had a set regime, but in reality even if you just did flat bench only you'd still do the job. Once my strength comes back i'll be adding more stuff like incline / decline etc but for now i'm just gonna focus hard on the basics as they are the most important anyway


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

good luck with this buddy


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Just found this, good luck mate


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Deimos said:


> Good luck with this Raptor. Looking in to doing a TKD similar to what you are doing with the slin, so i'll be keeping an eye on this thread!


Yeah i've never used slin for a bulk, only for bringing my blood glucose back down after carbs but it is great for this



big steve said:


> good luck with this buddy


Cheers mate, i'm feeling focused



RACK said:


> Just found this, good luck mate


Thanks Rack, i had a look in the comp section yesterday so i'll pop in



Toby1 said:


> Just realised your on the slin dude. That scares the [email protected] out of me tbh. I'm kind of interested though since I've heard so much great stuff about it. I shall watch all this with interest


Yeah it has it's uses but you have to be careful, i know people who have fcuked up on it but in most cases it's very hard to fcuk up... say for example you was using on a bulk and you were always full of carbs then you could shoot pretty much as much as you want because you'll always have enough carbs in your tummy to create new blood glucose. However when low carbing you have to be more careful, i use 1/2 the amount recommended so if i am gonna have 100g carbs i'll only use 5iu slin after, because when on low carbs you are really insulin sensitive anyway and your natty slin will work quite well. Right now i aim to be in a fat burn zone most the day but also have a 4 hour window where i fuel the muscle, after my final 50g carbs (post workout) i shoot the slin and that will help bring my blood glucose back down to low levels


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Didn't manage to get out for my fasted cardio until about 3pm so just had my 1st meal, call it starvation or intermittent fasting or whatever lol. Anyway just cooked a lovely meat dish, 800g of Aberdeen Angus minced steak with fresh chillies, 2 Oxo cubes and some chunks of Chorizo off a proper chorizo ring for added flavor as it simmered, got a few portions left here in the pan that i will nibble on today and maybe for breakfast.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Had an epic sesh in the gym, smashed biceps and back.... when i got back i had my final 50g carbs with 5iu slin and this steak. I think 5iu slin with 100g carbs is a little too much for me as i went Hypo, i was lay on my couch and felt fcuked, i thought it was just cos i was tired but it wasn't... anyway was no probs, as soon as the shakes came on and i knew i was hypo i ate 2 tins of Mandarins and 4 corned beef cake things i had which had 20g carbs in each. Going Hypo is a horrible feeling, but i had carbs on hand anyway. Here's my wonderful steak, it was worth every penny:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

OK this week has been a perfect week for training and made some noticeable progress, however my carb up ended up being 2 days instead of 1 but hey it's week 1 and i still feel like i've done well to stick to it so far, i've also avoided going out and turned down a few pi55 ups. My carb up started a bit early because i went Hypo on thursday night and then had to eat 2 tins of Mandarins and some other carbs to sort myself out and then when i woke up friday i thought i may as well start my carb up. Normally i plan to have just 24 hours, this one was just over 2 days but it will do me some good as i'm not long back in the gym so it will of fed the muscles a bit. To conclude this week, things are working, i've lost about 7lbs (probs most water) and even feel like i have gained a little muscle in the shoulders and arms


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

nice 1st week mate, keep it up


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Good to hear you had a good week mate. Wish mine had of been! I'm so so tempted to cut but just need to grin an bear it being fat at the minute and get more size on.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

usernameneeded said:


> nice 1st week mate, keep it up


Diet could of been better but hey, it's week 1 



Suprakill4 said:


> Good to hear you had a good week mate. Wish mine had of been! I'm so so tempted to cut but just need to grin an bear it being fat at the minute and get more size on.


Yeah i never really bulk any more, it's more of a fat battle for me tbh... i'm either dieting or eating crap :lol:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Wow fcuked up with carbs, i know it's the 1st week but in my weekend carb up i went from 15,4 back up to 16 stone... that's insane, i looked massive today but very watery so from this weekend it will be just the 1 day carb up!


----------



## smaj210 (Aug 1, 2009)

good luck with this bro will keep an eye out, those steaks from tescos any good?


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

smaj210 said:


> good luck with this bro will keep an eye out, those steaks from tescos any good?


Do you mean the texan steak thing? That was from Waitrose and is about £7.50 for one :scared:

Usually i just buy from tescos and get rump and cover in butter, salt and pepper, all tastes excellent

(but nothing beats them texan style steaks) :cowboy:


----------



## smaj210 (Aug 1, 2009)

Yeah the texan steak there is a waitrose near me i will check it out, thanks


----------



## zak1990 (Oct 12, 2010)

Good luck m8 am subscribed


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

smaj210 said:


> Yeah the texan steak there is a waitrose near me i will check it out, thanks


Honestly mate you wont regret it, it's a seriously good steak!



zak1990 said:


> Good luck m8 am subscribed


Cheers mate


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

good luck mate. subbed


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

chilli said:


> good luck mate. subbed


Cheers will have some comparison pics up at the end of the month


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

I f.ucking love you, you little bitch and when we have moved in, were coming up!!!! And then destroying that gay village again!!! :lol:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> I f.ucking love you, you little bitch and when we have moved in, were coming up!!!! And then destroying that gay village again!!! :lol:


For sure was a buzz last time, when you and kate moving in? You seen anywhere you like?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Raptor said:


> For sure was a buzz last time, when you and kate moving in? You seen anywhere you like?


moving in this friday mate. Nice big 2 bed, south facing (sun in the summer for bbq's and parties). cannot wait!


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> moving in this friday mate. Nice big 2 bed, south facing (sun in the summer for bbq's and parties). cannot wait!


Nice one, once your settled give me a shout and we'll hit the town, go for some food and stuff 1st


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

subbed m8 , good luck with this


----------



## bulldogge (Jul 2, 2011)

Good luck with this mate


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

ha good luck, first comps, always fun


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Banned?


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

Good luck mate


----------



## Brutal1 (Jan 25, 2011)

R.I.P Raptor


----------



## DELxxxBOY (Oct 6, 2011)

Whats he been banned for??


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

DELxxxBOY said:


> Whats he been banned for??


x2


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

usernameneeded said:


> x2


having sex with girls over 15 years old !!! apparently in his house it was illegel


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Though i miss raptors stories of nailing teenage birds and then the following hassle/bull**** he lands himself in, if hes been banned then he's probably done something to deserve it? Who knows i dont know why and i doubt we will as it was a Mod decision.


----------



## lolik (Apr 24, 2010)

Raptor was good chap, miss his stories about 16 year olds allready


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

lolik said:


> Raptor was good chap, miss his stories about 16 year olds allready


Same here, i cant believe he kept on sleeping with beeny-bopers and then wonder why he kept getting agro :lol:

Lolik: who is the bird in your avi? Mega tits them!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

he'll be back. it's not permanent.


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

That's great! Tbh I was missing his stories


----------



## fullyloaded (May 23, 2011)

shame hes banned this looked like it was going to be a good thread, hope it continues when hes back.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

lolik said:


> Raptor was good chap, *miss his stories about 16 year olds allready*


They looked 18..... :devil2:

Ok guys i'm back, things have been going good and i'm around 15st 4, the magic will start happening as i get lower than 15 stone, i'll be looking good at about 14,8 but i want to push past that... for month one it's gone well and i have made some good changes. As of today i started doing cardio, it is a need as i've never done it tbh... i always give up after about a week but that has to stop! Glad to be back anyway


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

welcome back big guy, glad you could make it. 



Raptor said:


> They looked 18..... :devil2:
> 
> Ok guys i'm back, things have been going good and i'm around 15st 4, the magic will start happening as i get lower than 15 stone, i'll be looking good at about 14,8 but i want to push past that... for month one it's gone well and i have made some good changes. As of today i started doing cardio, it is a need as i've never done it tbh... i always give up after about a week but that has to stop! Glad to be back anyway


----------



## xkrdan (Aug 1, 2011)

welcome back mate, any update pictures?


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Welcome back! X x


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

DiggyV said:


> welcome back big guy, glad you could make it.


Cheers buddy



xkrdan said:


> welcome back mate, any update pictures?


Yes will upload one from today



RXQueenie said:


> Welcome back! X x


Hey you, thanks xx

p.s please put the pic of your tits back up :laugh:


----------



## Twisted (Oct 6, 2010)

Welcome back mate thought we lost you to the nonce board.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Ok it's early days but defo leaner, so things are going on the right track.. this is a sh!t pic so it's hard to tell

But i'm about 8-10lbs lighter and my arms and chest is a little bigger with a smaller waist, i think.

Anyway feb is coming and i'll be turning things up a notch


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

i thought that was you away for good man, youll never learn will ya, getting banned from all these BB sites:rolleye:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

cult said:


> i thought that was you away for good man, youll never learn will ya, getting banned from all these BB sites:rolleye:


Lol i was talking to a someone on MT who said you had been banned over a dozen times with at least 5 different user names because of your mad stories. And lol they always knew it was you because you usually spell the as teh, so you're defo the king of bans 

Anyway it's good to be back :thumbup1:


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Raptor said:


> Hey you, thanks xx
> 
> p.s please put the pic of your tits back up :laugh:


I wish! I miss that pic  x x


----------



## Brutal1 (Jan 25, 2011)

Raptor said:


> Ok it's early days but defo leaner, so things are going on the right track.. this is a sh!t pic so it's hard to tell
> 
> But i'm about 8-10lbs lighter and my arms and chest is a little bigger with a smaller waist, i think.
> 
> Anyway feb is coming and i'll be turning things up a notch


Chest and shoulders look massive man, Gonna look a proper beast when the waist comes in even tighter, What weight do you think you'll get down to?


----------



## GShock (May 1, 2011)

Great to see you are back mate.......


----------



## bulldogge (Jul 2, 2011)

Good to see you back mate


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

wooohooo he returns


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

RXQueenie said:


> I wish! I miss that pic  x x


i second raptors request.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

oh god...i missed you soooo much


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Welcome back bud


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

shabba!


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

Raptor said:


> Lol i was talking to a someone on MT who said you had been banned over a dozen times with at least 5 different user names because of your mad stories. And lol they always knew it was you because you usually spell the as teh, so you're defo the king of bans
> 
> Anyway it's good to be back :thumbup1:


LOL,Think im on my longest run yet over there because i havent got banned in ages,lol, Good to see ya back, ill keep an eye on this journal as well man to see if i can get any tips.


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

Raptor said:


> Ok it's early days but defo leaner, so things are going on the right track.. this is a sh!t pic so it's hard to tell
> 
> But i'm about 8-10lbs lighter and my arms and chest is a little bigger with a smaller waist, i think.
> 
> Anyway feb is coming and i'll be turning things up a notch


Welcome back m8, but WTF are you doing in the Ladies ?


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Raptor said:


> p.s please put the pic of your tits back up :laugh:


wtf did I miss :cursing:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

RXQueenie said:


> I wish! I miss that pic  x x


Email it to me if you like and i'll let you off :innocent: xx


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Raptor said:


> Email it to me if you like and i'll let you off :innocent: xx


You've still got my email address haven't you Raptor :whistling:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Brutal1 said:


> Chest and shoulders look massive man, Gonna look a proper beast when the waist comes in even tighter, What weight do you think you'll get down to?


I want to lose another 20lbs mate, i'll be underweight at that weight but will be ripped to fcuk, i'll probs rebound to about 15 stone then

I won't be losing 20 more lbs in the next 8 weeks but i will be pushing past the challenge :thumbup1:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Welcome back brother


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

eezy1 said:


> shabba!


 



cult said:


> LOL,Think im on my longest run yet over there because i havent got banned in ages,lol, Good to see ya back, ill keep an eye on this journal as well man to see if i can get any tips.


Lol i think the mods on MT Have just give up now as they know you'll just make a new name haha



switch said:


> Welcome back m8, but WTF are you doing in the Ladies ?


I prefer to sit down when i wee



2004mark said:


> wtf did I miss :cursing:


Tits man.... tits


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Raptor said:


> I want to lose another 20lbs mate, i'll be underweight at that weight but will be ripped to fcuk, i'll probs rebound to about 15 stone then
> 
> I won't be losing 20 more lbs in the next 8 weeks but i will be pushing past the challenge :thumbup1:


Ul have to cut out all those takeaways then mr!xxx


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> oh god...i missed you soooo much


Man up 



herc said:


> wooohooo he returns


Cheers



bulldogge said:


> Good to see you back mate


Thanks bud



Breda said:


> Welcome back brother


Thanks Breda


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

i Sit down to have a wee aswell 

welcome back :lol:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

misshayley said:


> Ul have to cut out all those takeaways then mr!xxx


I certainly will, and lol i did cardio for the 1st time in about 8 months yesterday :confused1:

I think i may stick to it, i'm gonna have to really aren't i -.- xx


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

monsterballs said:


> i Sit down to have a wee aswell
> 
> welcome back :lol:


Lol i fit cameras in the girls toilets 



MacUK said:


> Welcome back mate!


Thanks Mac


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

Great to have you back mate....with you and weeman out, the forum lacked that filth that we've come to love.


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Raptor said:


> I certainly will, and lol i did cardio for the 1st time in about 8 months yesterday :confused1:
> 
> I think i may stick to it, i'm gonna have to really aren't i -.- xx


Yea u will mr and il be checking up! Every time we speaking I always hear "Hayley I've just eating ......." now I want to hear all the good stuff u have eaten and I won't be so jealous !xxxx


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

welcome back man.


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

Raptor said:


> I certainly will, and lol i did cardio for the 1st time in about 8 months yesterday :confused1:
> 
> I think i may stick to it, i'm gonna have to really aren't i -.- xx


stick at it mate! you know it will be worth it:thumbup1:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

misshayley said:


> Yea u will mr and il be checking up! Every time we speaking I always hear "Hayley I've just eating ......." now I want to hear all the good stuff u have eaten and I won't be so jealous !xxxx


Listen, i'll eat you hayley, and tbh my diet has been ok.... but i need to step it up a notch, i have been sticking to mainly keto foods at least 5 days a week but i need to make it 6 days a week and reduce the cheese, bacon and and bad fats etc and have more stuff like fresh olives and nuts. Also i don't get my insane pizza meal thingy at weekend no more that i used to tell you about when i used to get a 14" pizza, a kebab, 12 chicken wings, 2 liters of coke and 400g of cadburys with big bags of bacon frazzler crisps. Anyway last time i did that i gained about 8lbs of water

Can't really get away with that when on cycle :cursing:

xx


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

irishdude said:


> Great to have you back mate....with you and weeman out, the forum lacked that filth that we've come to love.


Cheers buddy, will get something in MA / AL soon :thumbup1:



Breeny said:


> welcome back man.


Thanks 



big steve said:


> stick at it mate! you know it will be worth it:thumbup1:


I have to mate, in fact i'm gonna make a thread about it now :thumbup1:


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Raptor said:


> Listen, i'll eat you hayley, and tbh my diet has been ok.... but i need to step it up a notch, i have been sticking to mainly keto foods at least 5 days a week but i need to make it 6 days a week and reduce the cheese, bacon and and bad fats etc and have more stuff like fresh olives and nuts. Also i don't get my insane pizza meal thingy at weekend no more that i used to tell you about when i used to get a 14" pizza, a kebab, 12 chicken wings, 2 liters of coke and 400g of cadburys with big bags of bacon frazzler crisps. Anyway last time i did that i gained about 8lbs of water
> 
> Can't really get away with that when on cycle :cursing:
> 
> xx


What was it the other night 2 massive pieces of fish from the chippy? So jealous and hearing about your pizza meals gets me in a grump lol .. U wait till I'm in Thailand I'm going to send u photos of my food and make u jealous  xxx


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Looking better in the pic mate. We gonna get the abs out this time?


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Raptor said:


> Email it to me if you like and i'll let you off :innocent: xx


no problem x x


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

RXQueenie said:


> no problem x x


yes l will have a bit of that too if you dont mind..


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Milky said:


> yes l will have a bit of that too if you dont mind..


Hahaha  x x


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Milky said:


> yes l will have a bit of that too if you dont mind..


That's £5 per view mate (RX we could make a lot of money off this)


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Raptor said:


> That's £5 per view mate (RX we could make a lot of money off this)


Not with that profile pic, where's the tits gone :lol:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Raptor said:


> That's £5 per view mate (RX we could make a lot of money off this)


Who do l pay ?


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Milky said:


> Who do l pay ?


Pay me and i'll distribute the money accordingly and buy a ham sandwich


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Raptor said:


> Pay me and i'll distribute the money accordingly and buy a ham sandwich


FML!


----------



## will-uk (Apr 12, 2010)

Well Pal.........

What can I say, Good start to the year by all accounts...

I have left my journal slightly How should i put it... Slowly updated as I think now im just going to say which muscle groups i did not the actual exercises!! :lol:

Looking like you have leaned up a bit since the first pic.....

Also... *I would like to add* as you know I am out of work atm which may give me a slight advantage....

However, I have decided to do this completely naturally and am not taking any gear what so ever!! :thumb: (The Missus Wants Another Little One) :surrender:

So I am going to find this a real challenge up against (tren/test/hgh/slin) :lol:

Ooooh ooooh also!! I learned to count to 4 this morning Rap!! I saw 4 solidly defined abs poking through hehe


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

will-uk said:


> Well Pal.........
> 
> What can I say, Good start to the year by all accounts...
> 
> ...


I've not been on the HGH / Slin much as i went Hypo on slin and thought i can probably do without as i'll be so insulin sensitive since i'm having so little carbs anyway and i'm waiting on more HGH as my supplier is waiting for a parcel to get through.. but yes regardless of that being totally AAS free will give you a disadvantage but i'm sure everyone will take that in to account

And you swine about your 4 abs, mine are only just visible :cursing:


----------



## will-uk (Apr 12, 2010)

Raptor said:


> I've not been on the HGH / Slin much as i went Hypo on slin and thought i can probably do without as i'll be so insulin sensitive since i'm having so little carbs anyway and i'm waiting on more HGH as my supplier is waiting for a parcel to get through.. but yes regardless of that being totally AAS free will give you a disadvantage but i'm sure everyone will take that in to account
> 
> And you swine about your 4 abs, mine are only just visible :cursing:


Mate....If I was allowed by the missus (Not going to get a bloody royal talking to about fertility) I would be banging the test/tren cycle myself probably alongside some anavar and winny at the end! Plus some GH 

However... I said to her yesterday.... if your not pregnant by end of March im going back on :lol:

She said "Thats fair enough  I know how much you enjoy being on" Haha 

.....Anyway enough of all this!!

Best of look bud, Should be a good comp


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Ok to update on this, things are going pretty well still.... i'll make more of an effort to update my journal, i had a week off the gym this week as i was getting over a cold but i have managed to stick to a strict diet! However today is my cheat day


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Raptor said:


> Ok to update on this, things are going pretty well still.... i'll make more of an effort to update my journal, i had a week off the gym this week as i was getting over a cold but i have managed to stick to a strict diet! However today is my cheat day


Nice! Chocolate cheat night for me too!

Just read through your journal, good luck with things! :thumb:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Keeks said:


> Nice! Chocolate cheat night for me too!
> 
> Just read through your journal, good luck with things! :thumb:


Thanks Keeks, things are on the right track for once :beer:


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Raptor said:


> Thanks Keeks, things are on the right track for once :beer:


Thats great to hear! :thumb:

Ps, did you get your cat back?


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Raptor said:


> Ok to update on this, things are going pretty well still.... i'll make more of an effort to update my journal, i had a week off the gym this week as i was getting over a cold but i have managed to stick to a strict diet! However today is my cheat day


you make me sick


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

misshayley said:


> you make me sick


yeah raptor has that effect on people...following one of his other threads i can no longer eat shredded duck and pancakes :no:


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> yeah raptor has that effect on people...following one of his other threads i can no longer eat shredded duck and pancakes :no:


i dont think i want to know, i have at times been on the receiving end of some of the vile things that have came out of his mouth


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

misshayley said:


> i dont think i want to know, i have at times been on the receiving end of some of the vile things that have came out of his mouth


wise decision as i think I'll be psychologically scarred for the rest of my days :surrender: Love most of his threads, just some are too extreme for me mg:

Good luck to him though on his cut, cutting BF isnt easy....been trying to do it and its hard work....currently out of action with chest and throat infection due to 'over-workingout' :thumbdown:


----------



## LitLift (Jul 21, 2009)

Raptor said:


> Ok to update on this, things are going pretty well still.... i'll make more of an effort to update my journal, i had a week off the gym this week as i was getting over a cold but i have managed to stick to a strict diet! However today is my cheat day


looks great, probably tastes even better  Are you cheating whole day, every week? If so, personally, I think it only slows down your fat loss progress, I don't think that you even need 1 cheat meal if you still have a lot of fat to loose. Only clean carb up - to raise leptin levels, but no cheats with fatty foods and sugars afte that it has not benefits


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

LitLift said:


> looks great, probably tastes even better  Are you cheating whole day, every week? If so, personally, I think it only slows down your fat loss progress, I don't think that you even need 1 cheat meal if you still have a lot of fat to loose. Only clean carb up - to raise leptin levels, but no cheats with fatty foods and sugars afte that it has not benefits


Hey Lift, currently doing 1 carb day a week... however i have had a slight fcuk up today, last night i was with a lady friend and had a bit too much vodka and diet cokes... we had a bit of an argument and i left and went to manchester and got wasted all night, for breakfast i had a KFC and now a pizza for tea... this is very rare and i've only had 2 fcuk ups this year but hey it's just a day.

Right RE progress, i got down to 15 stone on the nose from 16... THIS IS WHERE THE MAGIC STARTS!


----------



## Twisted (Oct 6, 2010)

Dude I am sat here with a bag of pear drops after a Barney with the mrs! Looking well on track mate keep it up!


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Twisted said:


> Dude I am sat here with a bag of pear drops after a Barney with the mrs! Looking well on track mate keep it up!


Also you heard it here 1st... i'll shortly be joining Team Alpha with Dutch Scott etc which means i'll be getting great advice and everything i do will be being watched... this will give me the push i need, not to mention lots of very useful knowledge! All of the team alphas are making great progress and that's why i'm happy to get involved with them rather than another tutor firm!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Team Alpha take over!

Welcome aboard mate


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

RACK said:


> Team Alpha take over!
> 
> Welcome aboard mate


Yes mate, looking forward to this... in the 5 weeks this year i've got my body to a level where it can progress fast now, it's all been done pretty easily but i really need to up things a notch.... and this time keep them up a notch, i've never managed to stick to a structured diet for any longer than 6 weeks. Out of interest for your prep what has Scott got you on for your cut, you on a TKD or straight on to a full keto, or something else?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Hi, im Raptor and i now ignore Marc's BBM's :cursing:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Hi, im Raptor and i now ignore Marc's BBM's :cursing:


Yes because the one you sent this morning was sexual harassment :lol:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Raptor said:


> Yes because the one you sent this morning was sexual harassment :lol:


completely irrelevant!!!!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Raptor said:


> Yes mate, looking forward to this... in the 5 weeks this year i've got my body to a level where it can progress fast now, it's all been done pretty easily but i really need to up things a notch.... and this time keep them up a notch, i've never managed to stick to a structured diet for any longer than 6 weeks. Out of interest for your prep what has Scott got you on for your cut, you on a TKD or straight on to a full keto, or something else?


I'm full keto for now mate, loving it too


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Are u feeling any better mr?xxx


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

RACK said:


> I'm full keto for now mate, loving it too


Yes mate, i have to do very very low / no carbs if i want to lean out... good luck, sure you're gonna smash it!



misshayley said:


> Are u feeling any better mr?xxx


Much better hayley, but still rough from a night out on sunday -.- xx


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Raptor said:


> Yes mate, i have to do very very low / no carbs if i want to lean out... good luck, sure you're gonna smash it!
> 
> Much better hayley, but still rough from a night out on sunday -.- xx


Must of been a heavy night if I are still feeling delicate! Kiss x


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

misshayley said:


> Must of been a heavy night if I are still feeling delicate! Kiss x


I'll live, but just feeling better now x


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Raptor said:


> I'll live, but just feeling better now x


If u need anything u know where i am .. however that wasnt a sexual invite  x


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

misshayley said:


> If u need anything u know where i am .. however that wasnt a sexual invite  x


Haha when a girl says "that wasn't a sexual invite btw" it means that it actually was  x


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

lookin good in tha pic son!

how come u went off bbm? or u just delete me u bell ha x


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Raptor said:


> Haha when a girl says "that wasn't a sexual invite btw" it means that it actually was  x


i just know what you are like / thinking and so does the rest on UKM  x


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Hayley can you edit my name please as it's quite a rare name and there is talk of drugs in this journal, cheers

And also i may actually be free at some point this weekend, if you play your cards right i may let you come round after all haha x


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Little_Jay said:


> lookin good in tha pic son!
> 
> how come u went off bbm? or u just delete me u bell ha x


I'm back on mate, i just didn't have it for 2 weeks as my BB broke

If you check i'm back on now, just BBM'd you now x

EDIT, just tried to BBM you but it said i am no longer a contact, but just pressed Re-invite


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Raptor said:


> Hayley can you edit my name please as it's quite a rare name and there is talk of drugs in this journal, cheers
> 
> And also i may actually be free at some point this weekend, if you play your cards right i may let you come round after all haha x


Sorry honey, silly me.. xxx


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Ok i am off to the gym soon and feel like a heavy workout but was feeling drained as fcuk... i had 100g of carbs mostly from flapjacks and also some dried fruit, and shot 5iu of Insulin to get it processed as quickly as possible..... i have 800g Meat cooked and i'll have about 1/2 of that when i get home. Also i've shot 1mg of Supertren about 90 mins ago to see what all the fuss is about, off to the gym and will let you all know


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Raptor said:


> Ok i am off to the gym soon and feel like a heavy workout but was feeling drained as fcuk... i had 100g of carbs mostly from flapjacks and also some dried fruit, and shot 5iu of Insulin to get it processed as quickly as possible..... i have 800g Meat cooked and i'll have about 1/2 of that when i get home. Also i've shot 1mg of Supertren about 90 mins ago to see what all the fuss is about, off to the gym and will let you all know


Hope u have a good work out xx


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Right what was probably the best workout of this year... was it the Supertren that i took 2 hours before? Or was it the Insulin and carbs that i had? Or was it just because my cycle has kicked in properly now? Or was it just because i was in a good mood? LOL fcuk knows, i'll try the supertren on it's own and see how it is and see how it is without... i doubt i'll be having carbs pre workout most times and i defo doubt i'll be using slin as i go hypo so easy, despite having 100g carbs and only 5iu slin i felt shaky so went and drank 2 ice slushies (yes they serve that in my total fitness)

Anyway here's a pic from today, the fats coming off... i'm back up to 15,4 after my fcuk up with alcohol and junk yesterday but regardless of that things are going in the right direction and people are starting to notice my progress and comment etc


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

lookin well m8, i'm sure u'll be back on track in no time at all, 2012 bring it on.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Breeny said:


> lookin well m8, i'm sure u'll be back on track in no time at all, 2012 bring it on.


Cheers mate, i feel like the ball is rolling now and nothing can stop me :thumbup1:


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Looking good


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

misshayley said:


> Looking good


Thanks, i'm at the level where i can progress fast if i keep it all up :cowboy:


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Raptor said:


> Thanks, i'm at the level where i can progress fast if i keep it all up :cowboy:


Well keep it up then mr. Xx


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Abs out this year!!!!!! It's the Team Alpha way mate haha

Glad to see you back enjoying things


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

RACK said:


> Abs out this year!!!!!! It's the Team Alpha way mate haha
> 
> Glad to see you back enjoying things


Defo mate, what bf% would you say i am in the last pic? I was thinking around 18%?


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Not sure mate, your arms and delts don't seem to be holding much fat though so it's all good.


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

Raptor said:


> Defo mate, what bf% would you say i am in the last pic? I was thinking around 18%?


hope ur not 18, makes me about 28.... ha


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Raptor said:


> Defo mate, what bf% would you say i am in the last pic? I was thinking around 18%?


We cant tell cos ive never in my life seen a full body shot, front and back of you...im just dribbling at the thought :lol:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Little_Jay said:


> hope ur not 18, makes me about 28.... ha


Fcuk knows what i am mate, no one seems to know



PowerHouseMcGru said:


> We cant tell cos ive never in my life seen a full body shot, front and back of you...im just dribbling at the thought :lol:


Lol you perv


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Feel absolutely fcuked today, i was at a girls last night, i had to come home early at about 8am to get something done... i've been asleep pretty much all day, i think low carbs may be the culprit but also i tried a few site jabs over the last few days... on tuesday i shot 1ml sust in to each bicep, and yesterday 1ml of tren ace in to each bicep.... fcuk doing that again i am in agony and can hardly move them and they are a little red, i think it's shocked the muscle and it's making me feel a little i'll.


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Raptor said:


> Feel absolutely fcuked today, i was at a girls last night, i had to come home early at about 8am to get something done... i've been asleep pretty much all day, i think low carbs may be the culprit but also i tried a few site jabs over the last few days... on tuesday i shot 1ml sust in to each bicep, and yesterday 1ml of tren ace in to each bicep.... fcuk doing that again i am in agony and can hardly move them and they are a little red, i think it's shocked the muscle and it's making me feel a little i'll.


Have a good rest tonight gun and it'

Will soon be the weekend  u got a treat planned? I've eat so clean all

Week and can't wait for a little treat on Sunday  xx


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

misshayley said:


> Have a good rest tonight gun and it'
> 
> Will soon be the weekend  u got a treat planned? I've eat so clean all
> 
> Week and can't wait for a little treat on Sunday  xx


Lol biceps have only just got better after those site jabs, doubt i'll be doing them again tbh had to skip shoulders and tricep as i thought my biceps were going to snap when i tried to do them movements! Right i'm having pretty much a week off this week because i have something planned for valentines day in a hotel which involves lots of alcohol and drugs so i doubt i'll be back online till thursday or maybe later. I will do one session this week (shoulders / tri's) but only cos i missed them out last week.

Ok now some BIG NEWS re my training, i mentioned i was shortly going to be joining Team Alpha with Dutch Scott etc, i'm now a proud member of Team Alpha and i will be starting things in full swing as of Monday the 20th (next monday) i'll be keeping this journal but i'll also be making a new one now things are being stepped up a notch. Things have been going well this year anyway but they will be getting even better so my new journal will be one to watch, i'm at the level progress wise where it comes fast! I'm 15 stone and i think about 15% bf and here is where i normally slack off and end up gaining fat again, this is not one of them times and i am still fully focused so watch out for my new journal!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Raptor said:


> Lol biceps have only just got better after those site jabs, doubt i'll be doing them again tbh had to skip shoulders and tricep as i thought my biceps were going to snap when i tried to do them movements! Right i'm having pretty much a week off this week because i have something planned for valentines day in a hotel which involves lots of alcohol and drugs so i doubt i'll be back online till thursday or maybe later. I will do one session this week (shoulders / tri's) but only cos i missed them out last week.
> 
> Ok now some BIG NEWS re my training, i mentioned i was shortly going to be joining Team Alpha with Dutch Scott etc, i'm now a proud member of Team Alpha and i will be starting things in full swing as of Monday the 20th (next monday) i'll be keeping this journal but i'll also be making a new one now things are being stepped up a notch. Things have been going well this year anyway but they will be getting even better so my new journal will be one to watch, i'm at the level progress wise where it comes fast! I'm 15 stone and i think about 15% bf and here is where i normally slack off and end up gaining fat again, this is not one of them times and i am still fully focused so watch out for my new journal!


Good luck mate. Stay focused and on the right track and no doubt over the next few months you'll make massive improvements


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

liam0810 said:


> Good luck mate. Stay focused and on the right track and no doubt over the next few months you'll make massive improvements


Yes mate, feeling very focused at the moment and i'm excited to see what i can do this year!


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Ok getting leaner every week now, but there is a lot more that needs to come off... here's some progress pics from today.


----------



## Mattye8 (Jun 21, 2011)

Good size and proportion mate, I think you'll look even bigger when you drop some bodyfat. keep up your continued progress.


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

looking good buddy


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Mattye8 said:


> Good size and proportion mate, I think you'll look even bigger when you drop some bodyfat. keep up your continued progress.


Thanks mate, it's only now the fat is coming off i am starting to progress so fast



big steve said:


> looking good buddy


Cheers Ste, i won't be losing focus any time soon like i usually do


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Raptor said:


> Ok getting leaner every week now, but there is a lot more that needs to come off... here's some progress pics from today.


such strong arms


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

Looking good buddy!! Nice work


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

You fat whore x


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

Looking solid m8, one question, why are you in the women's toilets taking photos  ?


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Looking good mate


----------

